# 6500k or 10000k bulbs



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 44 gallon 1' high shrimp only tank that im currently running with 2x55 watt 10000k bulbs. The tank has hc/glosso/clover/anubias/moss. I was wondering if it was a better bet to switch to the 6.5k bulbs as I hear it might be better for plants. And maybe not so bright for the shrimps? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The change would only be your benefit. It won't make any difference if the bulbs are the same brand as the light output would be the same. The 6700k bulb will just look yellower, which some people hate and some people love. If you don't want it so bright, move the light up if you can. you'll get a better spread and lower lighting.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Woow. 2x55W for a 1 foot tall tank seems like a lot to me. You better be growing a long of plant Tim 

Gary is right that colour is very personal. I was never 100% convinced that 6700K is "better for the plants" per se. It does make the green stands out a bit.

I used to like whiten light 10,000K with Colour max. for fish colour. I also mix 6700 with 10,000. Not sure if I ever go 10,000K alone on planted (too white I think). 

I am now getting used to the Illumilux LED (Rosso) which I got a screaming deal from Pat (MyKiss). It is definitely yellowish - more dramatic for planted tank


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, guess I gotta hit up pat for new bulbs. Just got these 10k ones off him not too long ago too >.<


----------

